# D17/D18: DIY DCC/analog WIFI command station and ACC decoder



## lulu_ho (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi,

I developped a DCC command station to control engines via Android smartphones or tablets over WIFI.
This station is called D17. (D for DCC and 17 for 2017)

It is a DIY project. 
It costs about 10$ to buy needed electronic via amazon for instance.
- 4$ for a Wemos D1 mini module (microcontroler with WIFI access point used to generate DCC signal) 
- 6$ for LMD18200T (to do a 3A booster).
(It is needed to add power supplies). 

This command station is also able to drive accessories decoders, leds, servos, outputs.
It provides also one S88 feedback bus to add inputs.
It can also drive 1 analog engine instead of dcc engines without any modification.

It does not require a PC. You can create a switch board on tablet and do light automation.
The station supports a light version of DCC++ protocol to control it by PC over USB if needed. At the moment Rocrail was tested with success.


I also developped a very economic Accessories decoder called D18 (D for Decoder and 18 for 2018).
It is compliant with NMRA standard and can be contolled by any DCC station. It is based on an Arduino board.
With it, you can control everything you want (lights, turnouts, servos, LED, motors, néopixels ...


I open this thread to present this work and discuss with people wanting to use these solutions.

At the moment, website and documentation are in French, but I can translate them, if I saw people are interesting by this project.

Please note, this project is fully open source and open hadware.
You will need to put software into central and decoder using the Arduino IDE (If needed any Geek can assist you for this step since Arduino is used by several million of people)

website: http://udelmas.e-monsite.com/

Enjoy !


D17 DCC WIFI command station:











D18 ACC decoder:


----------

